# Given a LOOK today because i prep=!!!



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Guys, so today i was taking all my bug out bags out to clean out, update and just make sure everything is all up to date. My mother in law over and gave me a "LOOK" and continued to say" Mike do you think were really going to war thats why you have all this stuff". I said know i said i prepare for all the elements. I said dont you remeber hurricane sandy and irene??? we were with gas, power for weeks. She goes " ohhh well i dont think anything will happen your over exaggerating"

IDK guys. This urked me and she waited to say something till my wife was in the other room. Sorry needed to vent!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mikey,

Get me your Father-In-Laws phone number and I'll give him a call to let him know his wife is a sheeple. But then again, he probably already knows that and so do you.

On second thoughts, get me your Mother-In-Laws phone number and I'll let her know myself.

Thanks!

Your friend

Slip! :vs_wave:



MikeyPrepper said:


> Hey Guys, so today i was taking all my bug out bags out to clean out, update and just make sure everything is all up to date. My mother in law over and gave me a "LOOK" and continued to say" Mike do you think were really going to war thats why you have all this stuff". I said know i said i prepare for all the elements. I said dont you remeber hurricane sandy and irene??? we were with gas, power for weeks. She goes " ohhh well i dont think anything will happen your over exaggerating"
> 
> IDK guys. This urked me and she waited to say something till my wife was in the other room. Sorry needed to vent!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea, my father in law passed away last year.. My MIL in 68 BUT very noisy and always pissed about spending money on this kind of things. My brother in law is also a prepper ( not her son) and said she can go screw.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I don’t care what anyone else thinks of my prepping ideas. I sleep very well at night knowing that my household is very well prepared to handle a wide variety of unusual circumstances. My wife frequently rolls her eyes at me and my stockpiles. But she sure likes it when we have heat and lights when everyone else is without electricity. And she refers to my basement storage shelves as our downstairs “walmart”.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Hold the phone. You let your mother in law into the circle of trust? :vs_whistle: Just kidding. My mother in law thinks prepping is getting a pedicure before shopping for new shoes.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea for sure.. No one complained when we took the MIL in during sandy as we had heat, water, electric and plenty of food. I libe on the jersey shore and between hurricanes and bad storms i will ALWAYS prepare and can care less what her or anyone thinks


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If its such a waste, why did she need to come live with you in a time of emergency? I do not blame you for being irked. Such comments not only show sheeple for who they are but plain out right stupidity. You were prepared and took care of you and yours as well as the stupid. I wonder how many times it takes someone like that to experience SHTF situations before the light goes on?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Hey Guys, so today i was taking all my bug out bags out to clean out, update and just make sure everything is all up to date. My mother in law over and gave me a "LOOK" and continued to say" Mike do you think were really going to war thats why you have all this stuff". I said know i said i prepare for all the elements. I said dont you remeber hurricane sandy and irene??? we were with gas, power for weeks. She goes " ohhh well i dont think anything will happen your over exaggerating"
> 
> IDK guys. This urked me and she waited to say something till my wife was in the other room. Sorry needed to vent!


Some people serve no function other than to continually offer unsolicited criticisms. Were an extended emergency scenario to unfold, whereas you took her in and sheltered her, she would likely start complaining about the quality (or lack of) of your preps... and how you didn't store any of her favorites.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Granny doesn't even know we have firearms in the house and she's never seen our food storage. If I go to the range, she can assume I'm at the YMCA. Why upset the apple cart? What the old girls don't know won't hurt them. Just make sure they've got their muffins and orange juice and ice cream, and they get to their hairdresser on a regular basis and they're happy. Mine has been good all her life. I keep her happy. They'll thank us if they live to see the SHTF day.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Short term memory. People tend not to learn from the past.

My MIL would have just said it in front of the wife for the reaction.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

So i told my wife what happened as the MIL left. My wife said ignore her shes ignorant. My wife says we do whats best for us!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Yea, my father in law passed away last year.. My MIL in 68 BUT very noisy and always pissed about spending money on this kind of things. *My brother in law is also a prepper ( not her son) and said she can go screw.*





MikeyPrepper said:


> So i told my wife what happened as the MIL left. *My wife said ignore her shes ignorant.* My wife says we do whats best for us!


Listen up to the two smartest people you know. When the time comes, let her sink.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

At least you know who's a liability and not to waste your time or resources in the future.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Conversation I overheard between my bride and her Mom before Harvey came in last year: 

Mom: Shouldn't you be in your car hurdling towards my house in Dallas?

My Bride: No. Why should we do that?

Mom: The storm! The Storm! You will not have power or food! The looters!

My bride: No, we have generators, more then enough food and water. And I would feel sorry for the looters if they are dumb enough to try our place. We are staying.

Me: Wide shit eatin grin! :tango_face_grin:

Moral of story: Mothers-in-Law don't know shit.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you shouldn't have anyone like your mother-in-law within your OPSEC circle - she'd blab to whoever without any thought - normal times or a serious SHTF .... you need to prep for her - and will be burdened by her sheepleness - until the seriousness of the SHTF finally grabs some common sense (if ever???) ... 

do anything prep oriented in a more secure area - keep your MIL out - you're asking for trouble ....


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Why do you care about the OPINION of someone that cant change a tire on her own car?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Not many people know I prep. Fortunately, I have a large basement room where I store everything, and it has a lock on it. Anyone asks, 'Oh, we don't use that, it's the old coal cellar and it's real dirty in there.'


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> Conversation I overheard between my bride and her Mom before Harvey came in last year:
> 
> Mom: Shouldn't you be in your car hurdling towards my house in Dallas?
> 
> ...


Yours does, now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Not many people know I prep. Fortunately, I have a large basement room where I store everything, and it has a lock on it. Anyone asks, 'Oh, we don't use that, it's _*JUST FOR LOCKING UP NOSEY DIPWADS WHO ASK TOO MANY QUESTIONS*_.'


Fixed it for you Sir!^^^^^^^^ :vs_laugh:


----------



## 2guns (Mar 12, 2018)

yeah this^^^^^


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree moving forward shes left out



Illini Warrior said:


> you shouldn't have anyone like your mother-in-law within your OPSEC circle - she'd blab to whoever without any thought - normal times or a serious SHTF .... you need to prep for her - and will be burdened by her sheepleness - until the seriousness of the SHTF finally grabs some common sense (if ever???) ...
> 
> do anything prep oriented in a more secure area - keep your MIL out - you're asking for trouble ....


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Yea, my father in law passed away last year.. My MIL in 68 BUT very noisy and always pissed about spending money on this kind of things. My brother in law is also a prepper ( not her son) and said she can go screw.


Almost gone are the days when it was the granny's and mothers who would be the ones who were way better prepared than the rest of the family (present company excluded of course!).
My grandma Esther and my mother Sandy (God rest their beautiful souls) had enormous, copious stashes of high quality grub stashed all around the house... canning was like a religion to them! Garden vegetables they had grown and canned themselves... corn, squash, beans, on and on. They would send the boys out fishing and can tons of salmon steaks. Ditto chicken breasts. Almost every dinner included some of their yummy home canned foods. It was a way of life, to have food like this stuffed in every corner.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Yea, my father in law passed away last year.. My MIL in 68 BUT very noisy and always pissed about spending money on this kind of things. My brother in law is also a prepper ( not her son) and said she can go screw.


With a combined total of 46 years of marriage experience, be careful you don't alienate your wife about something as trivial as this.
Trust me.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> I agree moving forward shes left out


I don't think I would be willing to give up sex as a primary form of entertainment if the TV and internet no longer work.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I don't think I would be willing to give up sex as a primary form of entertainment if the TV and internet no longer work.


Things change when you get my age. :tango_face_smile:

Sex is a lot of work.:vs_love::vs_love:

Reading a book is more my speed.:tango_face_wink:

Yeah, I know what y'all are saying right now, but just wait.:vs_lol:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Things change when you get my age. :tango_face_smile:
> 
> Sex is a lot of work.:vs_love::vs_love:
> 
> ...


You got a witness right here.
These days, I'm just as happy with a good movie and a bag of Doritos.
Of course, with the drugs they have me on nowadays, I'm pretty much a chemical neuter anyway.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

We had a llittle 3 hour outage the other day.a neighbor said she has a candle.and thats enough,if it gets dark out.now I'm thinking.i bet it's the kind that'll fall from the candle holder to.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Yea for sure.. No one complained when we took the MIL in during sandy as we had heat, water, electric and plenty of food. I libe on the jersey shore and between hurricanes and bad storms i will ALWAYS prepare and can care less what her or anyone thinks


next time she gives ya that look about prepping. remind of when she stayed with you because you are prepared, kinda shuts them down in a hurry


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Yea, my father in law passed away last year.. My MIL in 68 BUT very noisy and always pissed about spending money on this kind of things. My brother in law is also a prepper ( not her son) and said she can go screw.


Tell her that I am 62, and I have kept a loaded .45, or .357 handy, for most of my adult life. I stopped talking to anyone about that a long time ago; I used to tell people that they should have one; now, I say screw 'em, they should know. Just quit bringing it up, if you can, and change the subject, when she broaches the matter.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Folks outside our "circle" have no idea what we have for packs, supplies, hardware, etc.
They may see us occasionally loading a bunch of totes into the truck... maybe a couple of packs and nondescript rifle cases, but they have no idea of our preparedness level.
One neighbor popped over while we were piling supplies to take to the mountain retreat and smiled, saying "I wish we had time to go camping"


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Yea, my father in law passed away last year.. My MIL in 68 BUT very noisy and always pissed about spending money on this kind of things. My brother in law is also a prepper ( not her son) and said she can go screw.


It's possible that she feels scared & insecure without your FIL and doesn't want to think about a SHTF being alone. She is probably still struggling with having to live on her own, without him. Is she having to pinch pennies to cover her living expenses including medical care & RX co-pays??? That could be why she's upset over spending money on what she see's as 'frivolous spending'. You might want to ask her if she's doing ok financially now and how she's coping without FIL. Being an old lady on your own is scary enough without having to think about some SHTF, if you're not already in the prepper mindset.

This actually may be a good time to sit down & have a good heart to heart talk with her so that she understands what you mean by SHTF, your plans or intentions & that you want to keep your preps quiet, that you will take care of her if needed and maybe she could be of some help by way of knowledgeable skills or tasks or maybe even assign her a specific duty. Since she's already within your fold, you might as well make the best of it by bringing her in a bit closer in a conspiratory manner. You don't have to tell her everything, but enough to make her feel needed & secure when disaster strikes.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I would have looked her straight in the eye and said 
" but doesn't it make you happy that I care enough about YOUR daughter to make sure she is taken care of"


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It's just like the river in Egypt....Da Nile.

Most people, especially women, would rather be in denial about the possibility of a disaster. If they admit it's possible then they have to think about it and they dont want to do that. Dont take it personally. What's that quote "for they know not what they do". Or in this case what they dont do.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

